# When was the last time you had goosebumps listening to a song?



## zurn (Oct 21, 2009)

Post your clips!

These guys are probably not the majority of GC's cup of tea, but they do it for me. The build up at the end, I mean, wow. I heard the singer sings in a "language" he created , they are not really words but just sounds.

Here's a great one by Sigur Ros:

[video=youtube;kQsPv4FMyLg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kQsPv4FMyLg[/video]


----------



## Keefer (Feb 15, 2011)

[video=youtube;7oZN2eTgvVs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7oZN2eTgvVs[/video]


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Keefer said:


> [video=youtube;7oZN2eTgvVs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7oZN2eTgvVs[/video]


That was definitely one of them.


----------



## FrankyNoTone (Feb 27, 2012)

Ya, I could listen to kd's version all day, what a voice and she really gave it her all for the olympic performance.

This version... I can listen to much less because it is utterly, utterly, depressing:

[video=youtube;y8AWFf7EAc4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y8AWFf7EAc4&feature=share&list=UUTzzsUZ0AWCmNhLmdpHmuTw[/video]


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

Sorry I can't load a vidclip. I too love the Jeff Buckley version of Hallelujah. Another haunting song that gives me goosebumps is Mad World by Gary Jules.


----------



## Krelf (Jul 3, 2012)

I get goosebumps everytime I hear Satriani's rifts in this song. A true classic.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=paeNnR33i5Q


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

Keefer said:


> [video=youtube;7oZN2eTgvVs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7oZN2eTgvVs[/video]


I just got goosebumps listening to KD on your video. Thanks for posting that.


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2013)

Our wedding song. Wondrous Stories.

[video=youtube;ysu0acmappk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ysu0acmappk[/video]


----------



## Cartcanuck (Oct 30, 2012)

sitting in the area 12 rows back from the stage listening to Paul McCartney sing his famous songs. I had more goosebumps than I can remember. I didn't think I would ever get to see him live or hear the songs performed by him in person. So the whole concert was something special. Hearing him play songs I've listened to since I learned how to use my parents record player in 1970 and beyond was, for me, one of the best experiences I've ever had at a concert. 

But "Maybe I"m Amazed" gave me goosebumps, shivers up my spine, and almost overwhelming emotion. It ranks as one of my favourite songs of all time and was one of our wedding songs. He didn't get more than 4 notes into this song and my wife was in tears and I was experiencing one of those "once in a lifetime song experiences". Thinking about it now has the hair on my arms standing up. Weird huh? But also very special.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

The last time was on a ski trip and the car heater wasn't working. We 'sang every song our driver knew' and got goosebumps with every one of them.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

It wasn't the last time, but one that really stands out.

It was Glenn Kaiser doing a solo acoustic version of this song-
[video=youtube;j_CCIK57yIs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j_CCIK57yIs[/video]

I like that version--but live in a small venue with just Glenn, a guitar and his voice--it was so much better.


----------



## -ST- (Feb 2, 2008)

Glory Box - Portishead

[video=youtube;WCKNSknk430]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WCKNSknk430[/video]


----------



## -ST- (Feb 2, 2008)

Glory Box - John Martyn cover

[video=youtube;JtzUVru88ig]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JtzUVru88ig[/video]


----------



## -ST- (Feb 2, 2008)

Goosebumps and chills - when Kathy Mattea comes in 

[video=youtube;sBPTuAl2Qyk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sBPTuAl2Qyk[/video]



Weird but at this moment youtube is not working for me. I'll have to check back later to see if the videos are actually working.


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

Stumbled over this today, seemed appropriate for the thread in my mind.

[video=youtube;vBadAVsdixk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=vBadAVsdixk[/video]


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

Johnette Napolitano usually does it for me

when she gets going at about 2:25... hoo boy.

[video=youtube;EDl-uQrC6as]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EDl-uQrC6as[/video]


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

also, when Warren Haynes gets going on his solos in this one. wow.
(was looking for the version in Central Park, but can't find it - this will do as a proxy)

any time your Cortez approaches 20 minutes, you are doing it right.
[video=youtube;dvfwV5lMDUA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dvfwV5lMDUA[/video]


----------



## zurn (Oct 21, 2009)

FrankyNoTone said:


> Ya, I could listen to kd's version all day, what a voice and she really gave it her all for the olympic performance.
> 
> This version... I can listen to much less because it is utterly, utterly, depressing:
> 
> [video=youtube;y8AWFf7EAc4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y8AWFf7EAc4&feature=share&list=UUTzzsUZ0AWCmNhLmdpHmuTw[/video]


This one's my favorite version, love Jeff.


----------



## zurn (Oct 21, 2009)

Cartcanuck said:


> sitting in the area 12 rows back from the stage listening to Paul McCartney sing his famous songs. I had more goosebumps than I can remember. I didn't think I would ever get to see him live or hear the songs performed by him in person. So the whole concert was something special. Hearing him play songs I've listened to since I learned how to use my parents record player in 1970 and beyond was, for me, one of the best experiences I've ever had at a concert.
> 
> But "Maybe I"m Amazed" gave me goosebumps, shivers up my spine, and almost overwhelming emotion. It ranks as one of my favourite songs of all time and was one of our wedding songs. He didn't get more than 4 notes into this song and my wife was in tears and I was experiencing one of those "once in a lifetime song experiences". Thinking about it now has the hair on my arms standing up. Weird huh? But also very special.


This is what music should be all about, it makes you feel something powerful. This thread should be about those songs, the ones that bring you that feeling of euphoria that you can only get from music. I'm enjoying listening to all these clips thanks for posting.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Various things have done this to me over the years with songs. Sometimes it's the passion of the singer or player, sometimes it's the lyrics and sometimes it's the memories that are invoked by a certain song. Here's one that used to do it to me and under the right circumstances may do it again sometime.

[video=youtube;uDHmmoJ_lOc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uDHmmoJ_lOc[/video]


----------



## hjr2 (Sep 5, 2013)

Yesterday for me, listening to Time by Pink Floyd. What a great guitar solo.


----------



## Big_Daddy (Apr 2, 2009)

Whitney Houston singing the Star Spangled Banner at the Super Bowl. What a set of pipes.

[video=youtube;drDSALCKH_Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=drDSALCKH_Y[/video]


----------



## Shark (Jun 10, 2010)

Guy in Vancouver who does fingerstyle arrangements of various songs, both modern and not. Seems like a cool guy. Definitely a good player. Listening to this while reading the lyrics that come up on the screen did it for me. 

[video=youtube_share;wHVnMuVW4Mw]http://youtu.be/wHVnMuVW4Mw[/video]


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2013)

[video=youtube;W4vd9OVLO7Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W4vd9OVLO7Q[/video]


----------

